# Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö



## angelmartin (17. April 2009)

Liebe Freunde der Passion,
wir sind in der erste Juliwoche in Sommaroy. 
Schwerpunkt wird natürlich die Meeresfischerei sein.
Wir haben aber auch einen PKW zur Verfügung.
Daher würde mich auch die Möglichkeiten
für die Süsswasserfischerei in der Region Tromsö interessieren, um ein wenig Abwechslung und für stürmische Tage ein Ausweichziel zu haben.
Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Tipps
Es grüsst der angelmartin


----------



## dacor (19. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Hallo Angelmartin,
Um Trömsö gibts eine menge schöner Bergseen, die einen Besuch wert sind. Der Fischbestand der einzelnen Seen varriiert stark, einige haben einen schönen Bachforellen- und Saiblingbestand in anderen Seen ist der Bestand hingegen verbuttet.
Das Nakkevatn, etwas östlich von Tromsö gelegen ist für einen sehr guten Bestand von großen Forellen bekannt. Es ist jedoch nicht immer leicht an Karten für dieses Gewässer zu kommen, da die Anzahl der Angler/Tag stark limitiert ist.
Auch in der unmittelbaren Nähe von sommeröy gibt es schöne Seen. Ich würd einfach mal im Waffen/Angelladen in Tromsös Innenstadt fragen. Da bekommst du auch die Karte "Fiske & Jagt i Troms" in welcher alle Gewässer eingezeichnet und nummeriert sind ausserdem steht hier, wo man die Karten für die einzelnen Gewässer erwerben kann. 
Um Tromsö gibts auch mehrer Flüsse, in denen Lachs, Meerforelle und Meersaibling aufsteigen. Ich kann die wärmstens den Breivikelva empfehlen, welcher einen Besonders guten Meersaiblingaufstieg hat. Die Chancen auf Lachs sind auch nicht schlecht und ausserdem sind die Karten nicht besonders teuer.
Ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen...

Gruß David


----------



## angelmartin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Hallo David,

das hört sich gut an, vor allem das mit dem Breivikelva.
Wie weit ist der Fluss von Tromsö weg ?
Soweit ich gelesen habe, fahre ich von Sommaroy nach Tromsö 45 Min.  Ein Wandersaibling wäre ein Traumfisch von mir, ein Lachs sicherlich auch...  Ist das ein sehr breiter Fluss oder eher kleiner ?

Vielen Dank 
Es grüsst der angelmartin


----------



## dacor (20. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Die Breivikelva ist ein eher kleiner Fluss und ist von Tromsö noch mal ca 45 min entfernt. Die Lachse hier sind keine "Riesen" der größte hier gefangene hatte soweit ich weiß grade mal 8 kg. Du brauchst also kein schweres Geschütz auffahren.

zu bedenken ist, dass du für das angeln im Süßwasser, auf anadrome Fische neben der Anglekarte für das jeweilige Gewässer noch eine "fisketrygdavgift" erwerben musst. Die gilt das ganze Jahr und kostet ca 300kr und gibts beim Postamt. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47836&d=1154955280
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47837&d=1154955280
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47835&d=1154955173

ausreichend Mückenschutz nicht vergessen


----------



## Seehaeschen (20. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

http://www.villmarken.net/index.php?id=39134

Schau mal hier. Fiskekort bekommst du in jedem Angelladen, in der Kommune oder uebers i-net.

#h Seehaeschen  

PS: Wir haben die Fiske- og Jaktkort i Troms. Leider sind da von deiner Region keine Moeglichkeiten fuers Innlandfischen eingezeichnet, ist eher was fuer Jaeger. Allerdings ist die Karte schon aelter.


----------



## dacor (20. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*



Seehaeschen schrieb:


> Wir haben die Fiske- og Jaktkort i ...en.
> Für mich war die Karte eine große Hilfe.


----------



## angelmartin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank. Dacor, die Bilder sehen gut aus.
Da reicht es ja fast, wenn ich eine 7-er Fliegenrute und eine Tele-Spinnrute mitnehme.
@ Seehäschen, die Seite ist interessant- aber nur in norwegischer Sprache. Wenn ich auf Englisch umstelle, reduziert sich die Zahl an Artikel deutlich 
Trotzdem Danke, die Bilder sind auch schon interessant und lassen mich weiter träumen...


----------



## dacor (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Hallo, erzähl doch mal wie der Urlaub war. 
MfG David


----------



## angelmartin (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Süsswasserfischen rund um Sommaroy/ Tromsö*

Hallo dacor,

vielen Dank für die Nachfrage. Ich habe einen kurzen Bericht unter "Angeln und Angeltechniken in Norwegen" im Topic "Norwegen Sommaroy-Fangberichte" eingestellt.

Leider hat es sich nicht ergeben, im Süsswasser zu fischen. 
Ausnahme ein paar (erfolglose) Spinnerwürfe an einem Forellen? -See,
der auf dem Weg Tromsö-Sommaroy lag.

Es war für Anfang Juli bitterkalt (6-9 Grad) und die Strecke nach Tromsö zog sich doch ganz schön. 
So habe auch ich mich nur dem Meeresfischen zugewandt...
Dieses Jahr sind wir wieder dort, nehmen aber keinen Mietwagen. Somit fällt Süsswasserfischen von Anfang an flach...
Es grüßt der Angelmartin


----------

